# So long to a friend



## guner (Sep 25, 2007)

Well it finally happened, my 15 year old Black Lab laid down in the shade this afternoon and never woke up. She had some issues so it is better to see her go then worry if she is suffering or not....... She was worthless as a hunting dog, but a better friend to the family and my kids there will never be ! She will be very missed.


----------



## brittonpoint (Oct 24, 2007)

Sorry man.


----------



## brittonpoint (Oct 24, 2007)

I have a ancient lab you welcome too!


----------



## Sprig Kennels (Jan 13, 2009)

sorry to hear. i know how you feel, had to bury one a month ago or so and have another getting up their at 14. its never easy, hunting dog or not, because they are always part of the family. sorry to hear of your loss.


----------



## JERRY (Sep 30, 2007)

Sorry for your loss!


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

Best wishes, guner. I had to run outside and bring my old boy in after reading this. My daughter has designed and colored a sign that she taped her door this morning that says, "Dog Loving Club- Dog Inside!"


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

That sux. Never easy losing a member of the family be it dog or human. Sorry for your loss.


----------



## Bret (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm sorry for you loss. It is tough to lose a good dog. That sounds like a peaceful way to go though.


----------



## guner (Sep 25, 2007)

I appreciate the kind words guy's !....... ya it sucks, sad but I like a good dog better then alot of people I know  But at least it was a quite was to go.


Hey Britt..... I am good as far as any "Ancient" dog's..... however if you are lookin to get rid of that crudy Grif, I might be willing to take it off your hands :lol:


----------



## brittonpoint (Oct 24, 2007)

If he dig's anymore hole in my garden....I may pay you to take him :mrgreen:


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

sorry to hear about your buddy. my dog just died of renal failure at 8 years old. wasn't ready for it.


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2012)

_Sorry for your loss. 
Fifteen years is a good life span for a Lab_


----------

